# Chapter/Article Confession Format pre-1561



## Guido's Brother (Jun 25, 2008)

The Second Helvetic Confession has a chapter/article format. Does anyone know of any other Reformation confessions that have this format? I'm especially looking for those written before 1561. I know of those (like the Tetrapolitan) which have chapters instead of articles, but I'm looking for something like the Second Helvetic with chapters _and_ articles.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 25, 2008)

This is an interesting question. I perused Arthur Cochrane's _Reformed Confessions of the Sixteenth Century_ and Peter Hall's _Harmony of Protestant Confessions_ and did not find an example of what you are seeking, but I have not done a thorough search. You might want to be on the lookout for James T. Dennison, Jr.'s forthcoming publications on the Reformed confessions of that era for research purposes:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/reformed-confessions-16th-17th-centuries-english-translation-30681/


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jun 25, 2008)

I looked at Cochrane and Hall too, as well as Schaff. Tomorrow I'll make my way over to the nearest university library at look at Pelikan's Creeds and Confessions of Faith in the Christian Tradition. Pelikan is quite comprehensive, but I think the new book by Dennison may be more so, at least on the Reformed side of things.

Anyway, thanks for looking.


----------

